
Ask HN: Use Google Forms and concerned about privacy? - alekx
There&#x27;s been a movement away from Google Analytics due to privacy concerns, but are people moving from Google Forms due to similar concerns?
======
rkhassen9
Our company moved away for this reason. Wondering if other have thoughts one
way or the other?

